# New Project 1 Domane 6.9 - what a stunning bike !!!



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Put this on the road 10 days ago after a 60 day wait on the frame which was more than acceptable given winter here and waiting patiently for spring to arrive. Absolutely love it. There is nothing I do not like. Rides like a full gas race bike, the BB90 is super stiff under loads but with the plushness of a Rolls Royce from the benefits we have come to know about. I might fettle a longer stem and cut the steerer once dialled in but for now as is. Finish is Radioactive orange and black and in the flesh pops like nothing I have seen before. I am so pleased with the bike, the ride, the service I have to congratulate TREK in what clearly is an incredible piece of engineering.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

That is a beauty, congratulations! Take another photo with a black or white backround, it'll show off that color better.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats! That's a real eye-catcher, for sure.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks awesome!!! Have fun!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a looker..would love to see that with a light background.
:thumbsup:


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats, a stunner for certain. Guess I'll just have to slum along with my 6.2. I wonder if I'd feel the difference between the two. Rolls Royce is how I'd describe mine too........


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

wthensler said:


> Congrats, a stunner for certain. Guess I'll just have to slum along with my 6.2. I wonder if I'd feel the difference between the two. Rolls Royce is how I'd describe mine too........


I'm guessing that you probably know that your "lowly" 6.2 is the same frame as diegogarcia's P1, the only differences being the paint job and the components. 

My P1 6-series Domane has a Select Series finish, so it looks similar to your 6.2 (assuming that yours is the blue/black finish) but with blue bar tape and cable housing. 

I don't think anyone with a 6-series Domane (or Madone) is exactly "slumming it"… :thumbsup:


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

No, surely I jest. Mine is also a P1 with Di2 which I'm very happy with. I didn't realize the 6.2 and 6.9 frames were identical......


----------

